# Sage DB won't start descale



## smithfive (Feb 7, 2010)

My Sage DB is overheating, looking through the forum I guess it needs a descale.

However, when I press menu on the dESC option, instead of displaying PUSH as expected, it shows nothing and the power and one cup buttons light up accompanied by a buzzing noise.

I've called Sage support but keep getting cut off, I've raised a case through the website.

The machine was bought 2nd hand and I've descaled it before without problem.

Can't find any other thread on the forum where this issue has been discussed. Can anyone help?

Thanks


----------



## smithfive (Feb 7, 2010)

Nobody had this issue where your Sage machine won't start the descale process?


----------



## smithfive (Feb 7, 2010)

OK, I've found the solution. Appears that Sage were walking me through the wrong instructions!


----------

